# Pulling to the right



## codman (May 16, 2007)

Hi
Got an x-trail 2003 2.2 di which is pulling to the right when i excellerate!
I have had 2 new tyres fitted with the oldest being 2.5 months old
and have had my tracking checked and was told that it was perfectly in line.
Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

codman said:


> Hi
> Got an x-trail 2003 2.2 di which is pulling to the right when i excellerate!
> I have had 2 new tyres fitted with the oldest being 2.5 months old
> and have had my tracking checked and was told that it was perfectly in line.
> Any ideas what could be causing this?


Could be torque-steer?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

codman said:


> Hi
> Got an x-trail 2003 2.2 di which is pulling to the right when i excellerate!
> I have had 2 new tyres fitted with the oldest being 2.5 months old
> and have had my tracking checked and was told that it was perfectly in line.
> Any ideas what could be causing this?


Just a tad confused by this:
*"I have had 2 new tyres fitted with the oldest being 2.5 months old"*
Seems that they may not have been "new".

If one is older than the other, then the tread depth may be different which "might" be part of the problem.

A "possible" solution could be to add more air pressure to the tire on the right - - try it with 2 to 3 lbs at first and see if that helps any.

Cheers.


----------



## codman (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments lads!
What i meant was i bought the car and had a new tyre fitted 2.5 months ago and an other fitted last week. I have since had it back in the garage and they swapped the tyres over and this seems to have cured the problem so it must be something to do with a different tread pattern.
Many thanks
Codman


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

codman said:


> Thanks for the comments lads!
> What i meant was i bought the car and had a new tyre fitted 2.5 months ago and an other fitted last week. I have since had it back in the garage and they swapped the tyres over and this seems to have cured the problem so it must be something to do with a different tread pattern.
> Many thanks
> Codman


Did you read the bit in the manual that suggest replacing all 4 tyres at the same time to avoid issues with the 4wd wheel speed sensing equipment. From you comments you have 1 brand new, 1 2½ months old and 2 of unknown age (mileage), hmm maybe asking for trouble in the future?


----------



## codman (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Davec!
The rear tyres have been replaced sometime before i bought the car but are still in new condition! I have not used the car in 4wd yet but will keep an eye open for the problem you mentioned.
Thanks


----------

